# Breeder Recommendations!!



## MAQIK (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking for a dark/black sable pup. Will primarily be a companion, but will train in protection. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you have any specific part of the country you are wanting to look? Give us a bit more to go on.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

local would help with answers!


----------

